# French roasters



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

I'm in France at the moment and wondering if anyone can recommend some good roasters over here? If I can get my hands on some then I might look to bring a selection back with me. No dark roasts please ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Think @Phil104 was there recently ?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Think @Phil104 was there recently ?


He was: depends where you are. From Paris, the best beans that I came away with were roasted by The Beans on Fire for KB Cafe (bagged as KB Cafe), they do the same for Cafe 366, and they roast and bag in their own right. If you are in Paris I would recommend going there - although it's not in the centre (when we go we stay not that far from there, close to Rue Oberkampf). I have had good coffee roasted by Cafe Lomi, Belleville and Coutume. I've not been there but so far as I know L'Arbre a Cafe and La Cafeotheque roast their own. There's a lot of Parisian cafes serving non-french roasted coffee - I've spotted Has Bean there as well as a lot of the Nordic roasters, The Barn and others.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Lyon has Cafe Mokxa

Bourdeaux: L'Alchimiste

Lille: Coffee Makers


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Anywhere near Nantes? I feel it will be 'dry' so to speak.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

risky said:


> Anywhere near Nantes? I feel it will be 'dry' so to speak.


No I'm right down the south, far from anywhere that might serve decent coffee. But I thought I might get something delivered here ... a chance to try some good French roasters at local postage rates.

Thanks for the suggestions, will have a look


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

fluffles said:


> No I'm right down the south, far from anywhere that might serve decent coffee. But I thought I might get something delivered here ... a chance to try some good French roasters at local postage rates.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, will have a look


That's my thinking too. Belleville I'll check out and see if telescope have anything too.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

fluffles said:


> No I'm right down the south, far from anywhere that might serve decent coffee. But I thought I might get something delivered here ... a chance to try some good French roasters at local postage rates.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, will have a look


Could be worth having a look at Caffè Cataldi.

http://sprudge.com/coffee-roasting-in-the-french-countryside-at-caffe-cataldi-72103.html


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Can't see telescope selling anything online. Even bellville only seem to sell a subscription?


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

I use Café Négril for greens: I don't recall trying their roasts.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Ignore previous bellville comment. I managed to miss the rather obvious 'les cafés bellville' link


----------

